# Glue for Gold Tip arrows- vanes and inserts???



## wild arrow (Jul 18, 2014)

For inserts I have used two component epoxy glue (UHU)
For vanes I have used loctite super glue power flex.


Edit: added glue for vanes...


----------



## 660 Grizzly (Apr 30, 2004)

wild arrow said:


> For inserts I have used two component epoxy glue (UHU)
> For vanes I have used loctite super glue power flex.
> 
> 
> Edit: added glue for vanes...


Thanks for the suggestion; I will see if I can find some of that epoxy out here.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Loctite ultra gel control works very well for both.


----------



## 660 Grizzly (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Huntinsker, I know we have that glue available here and I will try it out as well and compare it to the others. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've never had glue issues on any of my GT's.... that weren't a glue problem...or a component fit problem in the case of nock busters.

For tips/inserts and bushings, the best I've found is the Bohning blue hotmelt.

For vanes, I use GT's Tip Grip and AAE Max bond interchangeably.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

for me I use the Hot Melt glue from Wal Mart for inserts so I can move them if I need to. FlexBond fletching glue for vanes or feathers. It doesn't leave a WHITE mess on the shafts when you are done


----------



## abbykristine (Jul 26, 2013)

The way I go, I use Goat Tuff High Performance glue on everything, inserts, fletchings, nocks and what not. It is an amazing glue. Super strong. I call it archery super glue.

And is your yellow jacket the block target or the bag? I don't know how many people figure this one out, but shooting into bag targets with broad heads makes for a difficult moment. 

But all in all, if you want a glue to keep your inserts in the short, definitely give Goat Tuff a try. It won't be falling out or pulled out any time soon.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Huntinsker said:


> Loctite ultra gel control works very well for both.


same as what i use on everything


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Use a .22 caliber bronze or steel cleaning brush to rough up the inside of the arrow shaft. I use Loctite industrial strength thick. Good stuff.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Sep 1, 2009)

Goat Tuff here also.


----------



## Slackadjuster (Sep 15, 2010)

660 Grizzly said:


> I was wondering what people are having luck with for gluing in the inserts,as well as gluing on the fletching on Gold Tip arrows. For hunting I use the Pro Hunter in 7595, and for 3D I use the Series 22 Pro's, and I have had issues with both. I don't know if there is something different about the carbon that they use in these arrows, but I have a hell of a time finding good insert glue. I've lost 3 of my Montec practice bladed today when they pulled off the arrow and stayed behind in my Yellow Jacket target.
> 
> Any suggestions? I believe I'm prepping the arrows correctly; cleaned inside and out with a good arrow cleaner prior to starting.
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


What glue are you using?


----------



## NALBowhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Been fletching GT and blazers for several years for myself, son and a couple hunting buddies. I also use Goat Tuff on everything with no issues.


----------



## troyboy (Nov 9, 2008)

Arrow prep is the key. Score inside of arrow with .243 or .270 rifle bore brush, then clean with denatured alcohol. Will not be able to remove inserts. No removing them once they get scored and cleaned properly, Trust me!


----------

